# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  Procesadoras en el Perú 2009 (Palta y Cítricos)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Les dejo las primeras imágenes que obtuve del nuevo fotógrafo de AgroFórum.pe: Fernando Cillóniz. 
Se trata de un collage de fotos, que seleccioné entre varias, para mostrar un poco las instalaciones de las plantas procesadoras (o packings) que hay en el Perú. 
Son buenas fotos, pero estoy seguro que con el tiempo vamos a poder contar con imágenes incluso mejores de agricultura y todos los procesos que la rodean 
Los invito a subir las fotografías de sus cultivos, instalaciones, etc, para compartir entre todos imágenes de agricultura nacional. 
SaludosTemas similares: Plantas procesadoras de palta certificadas para exportar a EE.UU. BUSCO ....  empresas procesadoras de frutas. Artículo: Exportaciones de palta superan de enero a agosto monto exportado en todo 2009 SIPA 2009: I Simposium Internacional de la Palta (24 y 25 de noviembre, 2009) Perú Natura 2009 (del 9 al 11 de setiembre, 2009)

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Más fotos... y el lunes subo las demás.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Otas más...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Faltan pocas...

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Las últimas...

----------

